# احتاج مساعدة في مشروع تخرجي مصفوفة اتخاذ القرار وتقيم اداء



## ابوزيد الكرخي (22 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا طالب هندسة جامعة بغداد ومحتاج مساعدة في مشروع تخرج 
مصفوفة اتخاذ قرار تقيم اداء
وحاليا لا اجد مصادر كافية 
فا ارجو المساعدة
ولكم شكر جزيل


----------

